# Hayesy : Lean and Mean



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

After cutting for 10 weeks i got in good shape but feel i needed more muscle to cut with next time round, the bigger the muscle the less cutting time needed imo, I did manage to add a bit of size when I was cutting with Anavar but it was HARD to get right down to show what muscle i did have under the fat.

Looking forward to this Lean Bulk, think i am looking forward to more food than anything cutting was LONG...time to pack on size and keeo the blubber to a min anyway info below.

Comments, P!ss taking and general banter as well, obv advice is what i am herer for, TO BE THE MAN, YOU HAVE TO BEAT THE MAN!!

*Current States:*

Weight - 12.11 Stone ( 82kg) start weight

Weight 17/09/12 - 13.3 stone

Height - 5'8

Body Fat - %

Goal - Lean and Mean

*Supplements:*

Procision Anavar - 80mg ED

Black Cat Tbol - 80mg ED

Multi Vit

Vit C - 5000mg ED

Nox Pump

Boditronics Express whey

*Diet: *

8am - meal 1 - 100g oat, 5 egg whites, 50g whey(Boditronics Express) Banana

10am - meal 2 - 100g tuna, Broccoli

12am - meal 3 - 350g Chicken Breast, Broccoli

2pm - meal 4 - 100g tuna, 300g sweet potato, 2 tbs EVOO

4pm - meal 5 (pre workout) - 50g whey(Boditronics Express), apple

7pm - meal 6 (post workout) - 50g whey(Boditronics Express), 80g dextrose

8-9pm - meal 7 - 350g Chicken Breast, Broccoli

10-11pm - meal 8 - 5 egg whites, 50g whey(Boditronics Express)

Monday - Chest & triceps

5x5 incline DB press

3 x 8 Flat Db press

3 x 12 Incline flyes

2 x 15 Pec dec

4 x 8 Skullcrushers

3 x failure weighted dips at least 6

3 x 8 seated calf press

20mins HIIT

Tuesday - Legs

5x5 squats / box squats

3 x 10 leg press

3 x 15 leg extensions

3 x 15 DB lunges

5 x 8 lying leg curls

Wednesday - Low CV 30-40mins

Thursday - Shoulders

Your session or

5x5 seated press

4 x 8 Db side lat raises

3 x 10 front raises

4 x 10 face pullls

5 x 8 BB shrugs

Friday - Back and biceps

5 x 5 deadlifts

4 x 10 One arm DB rows

Pullups 50 reps

3 x 10 straight arm pulldowns

3 x 8 Seated rows

4 x 8 preacher curls

3 x 12 hammer rope curls

2 x 50 standing calf raises

low CV 40 mins or 20 mins HIIT


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck pal


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> good luck pal


Cheers Pal


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got my gear in.....


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In!!

Good luck mate


----------



## reilppus (Jul 16, 2011)

Super nice work mate, I am not quite there yet (your current size that is) so we've all got a road, mine is just a lot longer .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> In!!
> 
> Good luck mate


Nice one Sharp!! How is ur trainnin coming along


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

good luck u dirty scouse :lol:

Have u ever ran black cat before?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Good luck pal. I'm sure you will meet your goals as you have done with every other journal!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed mate good luck. See how you go with the diet as think you're still a little low on carbs. But start on this and if you are not gaining as you want you can throw in some extra carbs with meal 7 like sweet potatoes. Then add more in with other meals if needed


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Nice one Sharp!! How is ur trainnin coming along


Going well mate thanks!

Strength is going up all the time.

Posted some updated pics in my journal last night if fancy a butchers

I've put on a stone since the last lot were taken a month ago, gotta love those dbols lol!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Subbed mate good luck. See how you go with the diet as think you're still a little low on carbs. But start on this and if you are not gaining as you want you can throw in some extra carbs with meal 7 like sweet potatoes. Then add more in with other meals if needed


Agree with this.

I was on pretty low carbs and didn't seem to gain much tbh.

Scott has since upped my carbs, changed the timings of them and i've gained quickly (strength and weight).

But yeah, see how you go Hayesy and if you feel you want to gain more, add a few more carbs in


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No Mate tbh

i was told it was the dogs but everyone will say that about something they want to sell hoping the gear is good, and the guy i get them off seems to know everyone and be on the ball..plus i get them for buttons.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Subbed mate good luck. See how you go with the diet as think you're still a little low on carbs. But start on this and if you are not gaining as you want you can throw in some extra carbs with meal 7 like sweet potatoes. Then add more in with other meals if needed


2lb a week max!?

TBH i look like i am having twins with the amount of oats i am gettin in, i have defo shot right up in weight since i came back from spain, prob because i carried on sweet and cake bingin back home for 2 weeks...feeling strong tho - for me anyway!

Going to run the Var at 75mg and the TBol at 80mg for a few weeks and see what happens, excited about the outcome.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Going well mate thanks!
> 
> Strength is going up all the time.
> 
> ...


Yeah mate i defo will be looking see how u r getting on with the dbol and so on.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lastnight i did shoulders and Bis

2x12 Seated Side Lat Raises (Warm Up)

5x8 DB Shoulder Press

26kg 28kd 30kd 34kd 38kg (Repped out with 18kg and managed a crappy 6 full reps)

3x8 Up right Rows (Smith Machine)

40kg 40kg 50kg

Smith Machine Behind the Neck BB Press (Smith Machine)

50kg 55kg 60kg 65kg(3 reps) took it back down to 50kg and repped out (Abit to eager here should have started lower)

4x20 standing Side Lat raises (Cable Mashine)

10kg

Rear Delt Flys

3x8

16kg 16kg 18kg

Bis

5x10 Skull Crushers

5x10 Rope Pull Downs

All in all a good for me, will be staring a brand new routine that liam helped with but i did this yest.

feed back would be great ta


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck with this mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How much cardio you doing with this mate?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the macros count on that meal plan dude. post it up


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> How much cardio you doing with this mate?


will prob do 40mins 3 times a week mate.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> whats the macros count on that meal plan dude. post it up


Will break it down defo later on mate and add it to the 1st page.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just about to go and do LEGS!!

Day off today and been busy as so my diet timing has been all over the place, had no oats this morn so opted for 3 burgen ,50gwhey and 250mil milk, finally go a big bag of scottish oats and had 100g in my shake when i got home,

Just had another 50g whey in water with 5 whole eggs as my PWO - diets a bit all over the place today but i am getting the food down.

Got a lil bit of a belly going in here and its giving me a complection, milk and oats r blowing me up!

I will be close to puking when i do legs later!!!!!!! i hate leg days


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you having the oats uncooked? I think they can upset some people if they're uncooked iirmc


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Are you having the oats uncooked? I think they can upset some people if they're uncooked iirmc


i was putting them in the micro for a few mins with milk but just started throwin the 100g in my shake, looking fat and defo feeling bloated after a few days tonight, legs was hard just felt so so full.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Chest/Bi

6x5reps incline barbell press

4x10reps flat dumbbell

3x10reps incline Flyes

Dips wide weighted 3x6 reps

Ez bar close grip curls 5x5

Concentration curls 3x20

Hot Yoga


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Managed 5 reps of 90kg lastnight on falt BB lastnight not a PB but the weights will come along.

Hot Yoga was HARD lastnight, due to the facked i was bloated and feeling like total crap having the oats before gym, seem to of gained a belly since i have been on the oats....its the breky that hard to keep down, 100g of scottish oats and 5 ot 5 whole eggs with 250mil milk all added in my shake is Tuff....im that full during my workout i cant bring myself to do the cardio tbh....

My switch it up to fine oats maybe


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Subbed lad. Good luck.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Will be starting my bulk in a month too mate, been working a few things out, but my lean bulk diet will look a bit like this. bit more carbs than you. Sorry for hijacking, but wanted to compare!

Meal 1

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Flavahans - Porridge 100 g

Asda - Blueberries, 50 g

Asda - British Strawberries, 100 g

Asda - Clear Squeezy Honey, 10 g

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 2 egg

Meal 2

Myprotein - Instant Oats, 50 g

Bananas - Raw, 100 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g 235 4g 4g 48g 1mg 0mg 0g 0g

Meal 3

Weigh****chers - Reduced Fat Mature Cheese, 50 g

Sainsbury's - Extra Lean Beef Steak Mince 500g, 0.5 container

Sainsbury's - Wholewheat Penne Pasta, 100 g

Onions - Raw, 100 g

Morrisons Value - Tinned Chopped Tomatoes, 1 container

Oils - Olive Oil, Extra Virgin , 1 tbsp (15ml)

Meal 4

Asda - Salmon Fillet , 200 g

Sainsbury's - Asparagus Spears, 100 g

TOTAL: 2,906 cals 269g carbs 94gfat 267g protein


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just a few points:

Diet

Made a few Minor changes to my diet because the 100g oats in the afternoon are just to heavy for me with the 250mil milk, 50g whey and Tuna!!! Feel like a paper weight after that.

Its nt been the greatest of starts on this, im getting in all the food i need but having crap food a long with it (cakes n sweets) and have added a fair bit of body weight....

Tbol & Var

Been a week no i am taking 80mg Tbol and 85mg Var Per day and my strength has shot up so i am happy with that no sides as yet. no stranger to running var its the TBol i have not had a fair whack at before....

In other news i went out saturday night and had a fair few vodkas, felt like death sunday and still felling ILL all day - took 4 clen this morn and been in a bad way all day also.

I may give the gym a miss tonight and give my body a rest....

Jump back on it tomoz


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just found this journal mate Subbed

Why did you take the clen today?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

mate said it will help on the lean bulk, plus i am putting away junk food, semi good and semi bad, just had 3 cup cakes soon as i came home from work....

feel utter bollox today, over trainin i guess


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Training and diet is looking good bud. But on first page you said your 12st11 (76.90kg) 12st11 is about 82kg mate. :thumbup1:

Edit: unless you ment 12.1 then yea that's correct. Haha


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Feeling utter bollox cos your hungover from sat still mate im the same lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Training and diet is looking good bud. But on first page you said your 12st11 (76.90kg) 12st11 is about 82kg mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: unless you ment 12.1 then yea that's correct. Haha


Correction made haha...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Days rest yest, slept from 6pm until my alarm went off at 7am today!! Feeling so much better today....

Diet for far had been

8am - 250mil skimmed milk 50g whey 5 egg whites 1 yolk

9am - 250mil skimmed milk 100g scottish oats

10am - Tin of Mackerel in tomato sauce

12pm - 350g Chicken Breast, broc and green beans

2pm - 100g oats 250mil water 50g whey

Will be going shopping later for some PB and Sweet potato the oats are killing my gut, never off the bog lately!!!

when i get a chane i am going to fully split this diet down into macros and get my body fat weights etc done...i have went into this half hearted.....need to get back on track with this...

Back in the gym tonight and looking to totally blitz my back in!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Insaine session tonight!!

Went for a back and chest workout, 5scoops of jacked 3d

Not sure how productive it is hitting both in the same session but i went for it!

Managed a pb of 140kg 3 full reps on deads and a pb of 5 reps at 100kg on bench press!!!

Tbol is starting to kick in and i feel a lot better on the diet!! hoping to smash a pb every week or so now!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

5 scoops? Hardcore lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Steuk said:


> 5 scoops? Hardcore lol


I felt scatty all night after it, was on a misson lastnight to destroy myself haha!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done on the PB'S mate, keep smashing them out


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Insaine session tonight!!
> 
> Went for a back and chest workout, 5scoops of jacked 3d
> 
> ...


5 scoops of Jack3d! HOLY F*CK!!!! LOL

Great lift on the bench mate. Love that feeling when you feel like you're on fire during a session and you just blast out the sets.

Glad you're enjoying a bit of carbs mate. Probably feels weird for you now after months of being so strict.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Feeling a lil sore today DOMs, Never has a chance to jump on the scales lastnight but i will do later on and see where i am at.

Leg session later - hate legs but i plan to make myself puke with pain...legs are an area i really want to focus on, get them tear drops.

Will start posting sets and rep rage to get more help and advice over the next few weeks, might just carry on this bulk until the new year and pack on some good mass...

Goal weight i will aim for is 13 and a half stone for now, of good weight as much as i can, clean eating from now on....been a fcking PIG over the last few weeks eating cakes and sweets....

Diet for far today has been:

5 egg whites

500mil milk

100g oats

50g whey

Tin of Mackerel in tomato sauce


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> 5 scoops of Jack3d! HOLY F*CK!!!! LOL
> 
> Great lift on the bench mate. Love that feeling when you feel like you're on fire during a session and you just blast out the sets.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying a bit of carbs mate. Probably feels weird for you now after months of being so strict.


Telling you mate, from one extreme to another, body must be in shock......couldn't keep a lot of the food down at 1st tbh, Sh!tting like a police horse every hour...aiming for 3000 cals for now and will up it over time...not sure what split is the best to have and i haven't broken down my diet into macros...its not carb heavy at all tbh, think its ruffley around 120c 300c and 50f and that's just a random guess.....busy with work so i haven't had the time....

@Liam -Thanks mate, u have been a big help, How was Newcastle? What split would u go for on a Lean bulk? ........and how do i join Team Alpha haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Another thing i need to ask how the hell do i sub a jurno!?

Been here for ages and dont have a clue.....

Liam and Sharps are two i want in on!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Another thing i need to ask how the hell do i sub a jurno!?
> 
> Been here for ages and dont have a clue.....
> 
> Liam and Sharps are two i want in on!!!


Nice going on the pb's mate!! Great feeling having the strength to push more weight. But 5 scoops?!?!? Did you manage to actually get asleep lol.

To sub to a thread, click on *Thread Tools* which is at the top of the page you're looking at (just under the page numbers) then click the subscription option, job's a good'un


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I wouldn't sub to Liams though, he'll just depress you with his super human strength


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice going on the pb's mate!! Great feeling having the strength to push more weight. But 5 scoops?!?!? Did you manage to actually get asleep lol.
> 
> To sub to a thread, click on *Thread Tools* which is at the top of the page you're looking at (just under the page numbers) then click the subscription option, job's a good'un


Nice one Sharp, i have subbed your jurno - can finally say that and know what it means lol

I got my head down at about 2.30am not the greatest nights sleep, 5 scoops was defo over stepping the mark, its going dirt cheap that stuff now so going to get another tub becaus i have killed that one in a week...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I wouldn't sub to Liams though, he'll just depress you with his super human strength


Haha you and him both with your lifts make me look like a novice mate, monsters haha!!!

1st time being on a bulk so i am enjoying the food, TBol is defo starting to kick in as well, just itching to lift heavy as everytime i walk in the gym...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I felt scatty all night after it, was on a misson lastnight to destroy myself haha!


I have 4 scoops and it barely touches me. Think I'll try 5 tomorrow and see how I am. I wonder how wired is be if I mixed it with a red bull?!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I haev a tub left of the stuff and am continuing to use it. Have heard that a new version will be out next month, obviously minus the DMAA/DMMA (whatever! LOL). Any other pre-workout worth giving a go?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> @Liam -Thanks mate, u have been a big help, How was Newcastle? What split would u go for on a Lean bulk? ........and how do i join Team Alpha haha


Ill help as much as I can mate even if you are a bin dipper ha! Newcastle was good but wasnt overly impressed with the standard of the females. Try 300 pro, 300 carbs and 100g fats. That will be about 3300 cals. You need to get over this feeling fat thing mate when you start eating carbs as you need to realise that you can't stay as lean as you are if you want to grow.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I have 4 scoops and it barely touches me. Think I'll try 5 tomorrow and see how I am. I wonder how wired is be if I mixed it with a red bull?!


Go for it mate and report back....haha!

your like me with the stims though, i get used to them fast and has no effect, 5 did the trick lastnight, i felt flat as fuk after back the got my second wind on the jacked and smashed out 5 on the 40kg DB,s!!

Why did you have to throw that red bull idea into my mind, i might try that myself later on legs....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> I wouldn't sub to Liams though, he'll just depress you with his super human strength


I wouldn't sub to Sharpy's just because he comes across as a massive racist and bigot


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> I haev a tub left of the stuff and am continuing to use it. Have heard that a new version will be out next month, obviously minus the DMAA/DMMA (whatever! LOL). Any other pre-workout worth giving a go?


Had loads, i always come back to nox pump mate!!

Great Pump and Drive


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Go for it mate and report back....haha!
> 
> your like me with the stims though, i get used to them fast and has no effect, 5 did the trick lastnight, i felt flat as fuk after back the got my second wind on the jacked and smashed out 5 on the 40kg DB,s!!
> 
> Why did you have to throw that red bull idea into my mind, i might try that myself later on legs....


If you can get red star mate try that, it will blow your head off! There used to be a lad who was a little slow who used to come in our gym and he'd just get on the treadmill and plod along. Anyway one day his dad came in and asked one of the lads who worked there "Who the fck gives son a red star?! He was up till 5am dancing to S Club!" hahahaha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Ill help as much as I can mate even if you are a bin dipper ha! Newcastle was good but wasnt overly impressed with the standard of the females. Try 300 pro, 300 carbs and 100g fats. That will be about 3300 cals. You need to get over this feeling fat thing mate when you start eating carbs as you need to realise that you can't stay as lean as you are if you want to grow.


Hahaha Bin Dipper ya cheeky [email protected] - your about right though the way i have been hammering the sweets since i came back from spain, i might be going back over in october for the nikki beach red party!!

Thanks mate all the help had been good so far...

I wouldnt be assed going to newcastle then, im picky me...Get over to Liverpool!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> If you can get red star mate try that, it will blow your head off! There used to be a lad who was a little slow who used to come in our gym and he'd just get on the treadmill and plod along. Anyway one day his dad came in and asked one of the lads who worked there "Who the fck gives son a red star?! He was up till 5am dancing to S Club!" hahahaha


Hahahahahaha!!!!!

I train with this cockney fella a few times a week, hes massive, but stims dont agree with him at all, lastnight he walks in and says i am fcked tonight, i said want some jacked so he says yeah how many scoops i said go for 3....he was a mess after 10mins beeds of sweat and was asking why i had done this to him haha!!!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikki beach....oh man! Do you really like that place???


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Hahaha Bin Dipper ya cheeky [email protected] - your about right though the way i have been hammering the sweets since i came back from spain, i might be going back over in october for the nikki beach red party!!
> 
> Thanks mate all the help had been good so far...
> 
> I wouldnt be assed going to newcastle then, im picky me...Get over to Liverpool!!!


I usually go out in Liverpool a couple times a year mate and love it and love my scouse birds. Might sort a night out in December up there pal.

I'll be at Nikki Beach for the whole of my hol next year in Maga (yes I'm going again)!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Hahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> I train with this cockney fella a few times a week, hes massive, but stims dont agree with him at all, lastnight he walks in and says i am fcked tonight, i said want some jacked so he says yeah how many scoops i said go for 3....he was a mess after 10mins beeds of sweat and was asking why i had done this to him haha!!!


Mate of mine got some and only had one scoop and was off his t1ts! I wish I could be like that on them!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I usually go out in Liverpool a couple times a year mate and love it and love my scouse birds. Might sort a night out in December up there pal.
> 
> I'll be at Nikki Beach for the whole of my hol next year in Maga (yes I'm going again)!


Haha same here mate i will be going over to the villa again...near the time if we are over same time we can go and wreck the strip!!

If you get over in Dec let me know..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Mate of mine got some and only had one scoop and was off his t1ts! I wish I could be like that on them!


Nox Pump Extreme - now that is liver damage gear, and sent me WEST!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Nikki beach....oh man! Do you really like that place???


All for the views mate....girls in nothing lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Haha same here mate i will be going over to the villa again...near the time if we are over same time we can go and wreck the strip!!
> 
> If you get over in Dec let me know..


We are over 2nd week in July pal and I'll let you know about December.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Nox Pump Extreme - now that is liver damage gear, and sent me WEST!!


I'll have to get some of this then!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> All for the views mate....girls in nothing lol


mate it is just up the road from me and i have never been. Not single anymore so i guess that kills it straight away. Do you not spend a fortune there though? Just have the impression it's full of German tossers/mini sheiks called hans/abdul whose daddys are loaded. Just not my scene mate, hate being around people who have way more money than me. Much happier in the local chiringuito in my bermudas!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> mate it is just up the road from me and i have never been. Not single anymore so i guess that kills it straight away. Do you not spend a fortune there though? Just have the impression it's full of German tossers/mini sheiks called hans/abdul whose daddys are loaded. Just not my scene mate, hate being around people who have way more money than me. Much happier in the local chiringuito in my bermudas!


You live over in spain!?

its full off rich ppl ur right, but i just like the music and girls, its an experiance like.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> You live over in spain!?
> 
> its full off rich ppl ur right, but i just like the music and girls, its an experiance like.


Yep, living here 6 years now. Still loving the weather and beach culture. Due a visit home to ireland soon enough.....time to get my only wooly jumper out!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> You live over in spain!?
> 
> its full off rich ppl ur right, but i just like the music and girls, its an experiance like.


Yep, living here 6 years now. Still loving the weather and beach culture. Due a visit home to ireland soon enough.....time to get my only wooly jumper out!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Im gonna try the Gaspari Superpump max when I get paid, Never tried any pre workout stuff so looking forward to actually feeling upto doing cardio after a workout lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Yep, living here 6 years now. Still loving the weather and beach culture. Due a visit home to ireland soon enough.....time to get my only wooly jumper out!


Lucky Devil, what part is that? we have a villa by the lindner hotel


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Lucky Devil, what part is that? we have a villa by the lindner hotel


We are based between Estepona and Gib.....maybe i exagerrated on the up the road bit, but you know what i mean. How did you manage to buy a villa over here and have a place in the UK....i must be doing something wrong! LOL


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs Today!

Squats 5x8

Not sure of what my PB is on squat (think its at 140kg) when i was doing 5X5 at the start of the year.

Anyway i will try aim to build upto that mark for the last working set!!

HATE legs i will be honest, cant stand them but its a must!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

irishdude said:


> We are based between Estepona and Gib.....maybe i exagerrated on the up the road bit, but you know what i mean. How did you manage to buy a villa over here and have a place in the UK....i must be doing something wrong! LOL


Blessed with a whole lot of luck lol....

its lovely out there


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Blessed with a whole lot of luck lol....
> 
> its lovely out there


Whatever you did, legal or illegal, enjoy it to the full!

It is pretty great out here i have to admit. Spend lots of our free time outdoors, every weekend at the beach in the summer months and even the winter is pretty mild to get out and about, hiking/kayaking etc.

Would find it hard to move back to Ireland now. We are thinking about heading to Dubai for a few years and then coming back here. Wherever we go.....definitely not going back to the wind and rain!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I wouldn't sub to Sharpy's just because he comes across as a massive racist and bigot


 :lol:

For a northern monkey you are mildly amusing, i give you that lol!

I ain't racist, i just dislike any non-southerners

@Hayesy, go and smash those squats mate!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs

5x5 squats

85kg 90kg 100kg 110kg 120kg

3 x 10 leg press

100kg 120kg 150kg

3 x 15 leg extensions

30kg 40kg 40kg

3 x 15 DB lunges

16kg x3

5 x 8 lying leg curls

40kg x 3 60kg x2

Not many big lifts, legs are a weak point, could of pushed a lot harder

started off with 20min up hill cv slow pace on the tredmill.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Had pains lastnight and when i woke up this morn, thing the tbol and var are heavy on me, still never managed to go and get some milk t, so will have to get some night, anything better than that!?

40kg DB's for about 3 reps is my PB, Behind the neck press managed a few reps @ 60kg on the Smith Machine last session so will be aiming to go for more reps today!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shoulders

2x12 warm up side raises

5x8 DB Press

30kg 34kg 30kg 30kg 26kg

3x8 Row Smith Machine

40kg 45kg 45kg

Smith Machine Behind Neck Press

2x12 50kg (Warm up) 55kg 60kg 60kg

Cable Machine Side Lat Raises

4x14 10kg

Not a very long session about 30mins doing a late at work so this was a quick session...

took 3 scoops of jacked and back at work now feeling funky.....why do i do this to myself!!!!

haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shoulders part two tonight, had a quick session on them yest and had to leave to much stuff on at work.

So the aim is to go heavy and finish on Bis with a core workout at the end!!

looking like a t-bone stealk at the min with the bulk. these tbol are givin me good strength as well.....new AVI tells the the tale for anyone who seen my cutting pics i now look lardy lol

Anyone tell me a good shake for this lean bulk, bear in mine in throw my 100g oats n it with 500mil milk anyway!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Shoulders part two tonight, had a quick session on them yest and had to leave to much stuff on at work.
> 
> So the aim is to go heavy and finish on Bis with a core workout at the end!!
> 
> ...


get some pics up mate. Look at mine from when i finished my cut to now. I look a right fat cnut but I can't stay lean like that if i want to add muscle


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> get some pics up mate. Look at mine from when i finished my cut to now. I look a right fat cnut but I can't stay lean like that if i want to add muscle


Added a new AVI mate!

Yeah i have accepted i will have to deal with the un-lean side of things......diet has not been 100 clean as well, bin dipper haha!

100g oats 500mil milk 5 egg whites and whey 50g for breaky is a killer on the old gut!!

I seem to be adding a fair amount like

Aim is 13 and a half stone then i will cut again, goal weight, not in any rush to reach that at all


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

PB 6 reps

Shoulder press 120kg (to nose)


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well done with the PB mate and maybe cut the milk out. I find milk bloats me terribly.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Defo cutting the milk i will upload a few pics in a moment, i am looking terrible atm!!

Just been given another tub of boditronics bonofee flav so will be using that!

Got myself some nox pump as well, jacked gives me a come down badly!!

Did a mini triathalon this morn with natasha jonas, she boxed for GB in London Games

B!tch left me for dust, 5k run along the doc in liverpool finish at the gym jump on the bike and do a 10k followed by 35 lengths of the pool!!

Have to say i thought i would own her, i got done!!

Tri/bi session tonight then I will be changing a few things up, my weight has shot up since i came home from spain for sure good and bad, looking like a swelled up gym head atm!!

Been fairly lean for the past 3 years so this is new to me looking bigger!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just uploaded a few new pics so you can see what a fat get i have become over the past few weeks whilst i bulk....lots a fat


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Going for this look me thinks


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Back

5 x 5 Dead Lift

100kg 110kg 120kg 140kg 150kg (3 reps)

4 x 10 One arm DB rows

34kg 36kg 38kg 40kg

Pullups 50 reps (used lat Pull downs machine)

40kg x 10 reps

45kg x 10 reps

50kg same

55kg same

60kg same

3 x 10 straight arm pulldowns

15kg x 3

3 x 8 Seated rows

120kg 140kg 140kg

Nice quick back work out tonight, bought some golds gym Metal hopk grips, can feel it in my back a lot nore with them


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shoulder day today!!!

Lots of heavy ass lifting today not in no mood for games after the weekend i have had....gyms getting smashed


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Mate, can confirm you look a bit tubby compared to your usual lean self. But mate, it's all for the long term goal, you've proven that you can cut up better than most. Enjoy the bulk and go for max musle gain, loads of time to shed the bf afterwards.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

irishdude said:


> Mate, can confirm you look a bit tubby compared to your usual lean self. But mate, it's all for the long term goal, you've proven that you can cut up better than most. Enjoy the bulk and go for max musle gain, loads of time to shed the bf afterwards.


Exactly. You've got to carry a bit of timber mate to get the muscle you want. Just think its only for 6 months and it's getting cold now so big wooly jumpers can be worn to hide the flab!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

13 stone on the button i am as of tonight!!

5x5 seated press Smitch Machine to nose

100kg 105kg 110kg 125kg 130kg

Upright Rows 6 - 8 reps

40kg 45kg 50kg 55kg (6 reps)

5x5 Seated behind the neck press

75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg 95kg

4 x 10 Db side lat raises

14kg x 2 16kg x 2

3 x10 bent over delt raises

16kg x 3

5 x 8 BB shrugs

50kg (all sets)


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Exactly. You've got to carry a bit of timber mate to get the muscle you want. Just think its only for 6 months and it's getting cold now so big wooly jumpers can be worn to hide the flab!


True mate diet could do with a clean up, ****ting out most of the oats i am eating....watery and bloated as well but strength wise i am coming on a bit!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> True mate diet could do with a clean up, ****ting out most of the oats i am eating....watery and bloated as well but strength wise i am coming on a bit!!


I'm having about 5 sh1ts a day mate so same as you with the oats! Strength gains are impressive, 130kg on smith press, only 10kg behind me, i'll have to pull my finger out!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> I'm having about 5 sh1ts a day mate so same as you with the oats! Strength gains are impressive, 130kg on smith press, only 10kg behind me, i'll have to pull my finger out!


After watching your vid i was itching to have a go mate and was suprised how much i could get up i went for 140kg with a spotter, **** scared incase i got the bar of the hook and took a 140k sandwich ha! managed 1 full rep so next shoulder session i will be looking to hit that again...

shoulders r a lil stiff today - how does that routine look in general btw, i knocked the one you laid out for me up and will be doing that or base its around that.

No gym tonight, night off prob do some cardio later on around 7pm....plus my bros girls just had a lil boy so may go and see him...Frankie they called him.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Session looks decent but I would personally change the behind neck presses to db presses and do 3 x 10-12 on them.

Congrats on the new nephew mate :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Session looks decent but I would personally change the behind neck presses to db presses and do 3 x 10-12 on them.
> 
> Congrats on the new nephew mate :thumb:


Cool will impliment next time i can push the 36s out on DBS but 10 reps i would prob have to drop it down to around 30 or i would fail well to early


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Cool will impliment next time i can push the 36s out on DBS but 10 reps i would prob have to drop it down to around 30 or i would fail well to early


Last week I thought after the smith press i'd smash out the 57's on db press! I just about managed the 45's, i was wiped!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Last week I thought after the smith press i'd smash out the 57's on db press! I just about managed the 45's, i was wiped!


you get the desired reps like 10-12!

btw were can i get the dextrose from? Went to H&B and they offered me glucose instead...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> you get the desired reps like 10-12!
> 
> btw were can i get the dextrose from? Went to H&B and they offered me glucose instead...


myprotein & bulk powders do it mate. I managed 6 on 45's and dropped to the 40's for 10 reps. If i did them as my first exercise i think i'd get 5 clean reps out on the 57's


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

40mins CV tonight and day off from lifting, feeling strong today but i havent had a day off since last sunday so an due one!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> myprotein & bulk powders do it mate. I managed 6 on 45's and dropped to the 40's for 10 reps. If i did them as my first exercise i think i'd get 5 clean reps out on the 57's


Your one strong dude tho so i wouldnt bet against that....i will aim for a pb every week, even if i get one rep of it out i will be pleased.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Your one strong dude tho so i wouldnt bet against that....i will aim for a pb every week, even if i get one rep of it out i will be pleased.


That's what i aim for mate, either a PB in weight or in reps. As you need to progress to grow


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How you getting on with the Tbol??


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Prince Adam said:


> How you getting on with the Tbol??


Strength is up mate and i am looking a lot fuller in my shoulsers bis and chest.....all in all its good atm....not sure how much of a contribution my diet has been in helping me gain size but im pleased with my lifts so far!

Speaking of tbol i have 2 pills left and no anavar - need a refill asap

I will upload a pic after i hit the gym later, was going to have a rest but i have a shed load of enegry today

Aim for 100kg on the bar tonight

- - - Updated - - -



liam0810 said:


> That's what i aim for mate, either a PB in weight or in reps. As you need to progress to grow


do you stick with the 5-8 rep range for grown on all compound movements!?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Strength is up mate and i am looking a lot fuller in my shoulsers bis and chest.....all in all its good atm....not sure how much of a contribution my diet has been in helping me gain size but im pleased with my lifts so far!
> 
> Speaking of tbol i have 2 pills left and no anavar - need a refill asap
> 
> ...


No mate, Scott usually mixes it up. Like on bench press this week i was aiming for 2-4 reps on the heaviest weight for a couple of sets. So it changes, sometimes 5x5, 5x8, 2x2-4 and so on


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> No mate, Scott usually mixes it up. Like on bench press this week i was aiming for 2-4 reps on the heaviest weight for a couple of sets. So it changes, sometimes 5x5, 5x8, 2x2-4 and so on


Nice, i will be joinin team alpha after xmas for sure......scotts takin over


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

in the mood to hammer it today, gym in an hour and i am feeling low on sugar so just had a bowl of co co pops as a pre workout!!!!!

Let the lifting begin


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hayesy how much cardio per week are you doing now your on a bulk mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Hayesy how much cardio per week are you doing now your on a bulk mate?


3 times a week mate 40mins tbh i am only just starting the cardio now, been lazy!

prob will do it one day in the week and sat sun on my rest days, cardio at 6.30am tomoz and a day off from gym..


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

5x5 Flat BB press

60kg x 12 (2 warm ups) 70kg 75kg 80kg 85kg 90kg was feeling in the zone to went for 100kg managed 3 reps with a spotter then repped out at 60kg for 12 reps!

3 x 8-12 incline Db press

32kh 12reps 36kg 8reps 40kg 8 reps (spotter)

3 x 12 Incline flyes

2okg 12 reps 24kg 12 reps 24 kg 8 reps

3 x 12 cable cross overs

20kg 12reps 25kg x 2 12 reps

Short and sweet tonight....body defo needs a rest...felt like a zombie tonight just wanted in and out....im not getting much of a pump in my chest or feeling it a great deal during trainin, may drop the weights and concentrate more on feeling the movement next chest session.....area i lack feel in if i am honest...happy with the 100kg BB Bench press lift will be aiming for a few more reps un assisted next time rather than go up for now!!

im sporting a dirty veruca on my foot as well which i am not too happy about, scruffy cnuts in our gym grrrrr.....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cradio was a pain this morn

Managed 40mins a long the albert dock, nice breeze and view of the mersey lol

Gym it so much i dont know what i am doung tonight, never take a day off during the week but i feel i need one...no pain at all from lifting heavy on chest lastnight, my shoulders are hurting though...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

just smashed another run in, Feeling very slugish with all this food!!

Anyone know if tbol causes dry itchy skin at all... Starting to get yellow heads on my shoulders and itchy skin


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> just smashed another run in, Feeling very slugish with all this food!!


Tell me about it fella, i feel bloated too atm.

Your strength is bloody good though mate!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tell me about it fella, i feel bloated too atm.
> 
> Your strength is bloody good though mate!


Thanks mate its on the up and up...glad i had a rest today needed it, my change gyms, i like to get all serious these days soon as i go in i end up saying hi to like 10 people and people stopping for a chat in between sets, gets kind of annoying 40 min work out turns to an hour very quickly.

Its leg day tomorrow - been reading liams leg workout and i near vomited sitting in my chair haha!!

my legs r blood massive, rugby player quads etc...so i am going for a big squat session tomoz...might go at 6.30am and get it out the way....

how the diet going!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs are a little stiff after lastnights run so i am changing my leg day to tomorrow and have another blast at shoulders today...upped my tbol dose to 100g and dropped the var crazy pumps in my lower spine are starting to kill the cardio...

5x5 seated press Smitch Machine to nose

Upright Rows

5x5 Seated behind the neck press

Cable side lat raises

Rear Delt Flys

Rope Pull Downs

Overhead Dumbbell Extensions

Aim today is to smash past 130kg on the BB press or maybe add another rep or set.....who knows


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Decided to go over this gym for 40mins see what i could get done...Hot Yoga later on...Perv Time

5x5 seated press Smitch Machine to nose

2x12 (Warm Up) 50kg - 80kg 85kg 90kg 95kg 100kg

Upright Rows

3x12 - 40kg 45kgx2

5x5 Seated behind the neck press

1x12 (Warm Up) 50kg - 60kg 65 70kg 75kg 80kg (3reps) 90kg 2 reps

No Potter for me tonight so never wanted to push it, random lad on the bench press came over a few times and helped me out i went for 120kg on the seated press and managed 5 reps with him then banged it up to 140kg and managed 1 rep lol bit gun hoe

Thats all i managed to get done so will have to go back over 5pm finish the shoulders off and Tris..

Anyone see why this would be a problem doing a shoulder session etc in two parts!?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> how the diet going!?


Can't lie, it's a bloody struggle atm. Appetite has gone to sh!t for some reason and i'm actually getting sick of eating lol!

It's hard work this lean bulking!

Sticking at it but it's not easy mate....


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Thought i would up date this before i went to bed!

Went back over the gym after work to complete my workout

Went fot the seated db press cause some fool was using the cables!

3 sets 30kg 10reps 36kg 8reps 40kg 4 reps (spotter)

Cable side raises

4x15 each side

Rear delt flys

2x12 16kg 1x12 18kg

Rope Pull Downs

4x12 20kg 25kg 30kg 20kg

skull crushers

3x12 30kg

pushed for time so left the gym and headed for some hot yoga, took a mate of mine, he lasted 30mins and left the room!

Thought he was goin to puke ha ha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs today want to get these out the way, i hate leg days!!

5x5 squats / box squats

3 x 10 leg press

3 x 15 leg extensions

3 x 15 DB lunges

5 x 8 lying leg curls

Going over the gym now 40mins of pure Pain coming my way!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Well had an hour lunch break to smash legs in but ended up getting over to the gym and my ex called, had a mega row over the phone that lasted near 30mins

Got in the gym p!ssed off and did

5x5 squats / box squats

1x12 Warp Up - 90kg 95kg 100kg 120kg 130kg - Felt i started to low here so went up got 4 reps out on the 130kg and got stuck under the bar sitting down lol...some dude helped me get it off

3 x 10 leg press

100kg 130kg 160kg (had my hands on me knees helping me push off here, hurt like hell, pulling all kinds of crazy faces)

3 x 15 DB lunges

16kg x 3

all done in 20mins....looks like i will be going back over again at 5pm!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Decided to hit the vodka and cranberry tonight, after a hard @ss week!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

CARDIO!!!

20k on the bike in 30mins

20 lengths of the pool

Took a few pics i will upload in a min


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

legs are dead after today's cardio session....tomorrows cardio will be a painful .....8mile run


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking full mate. :thumbup1: chest is looking good on the side pic, can still see the saturation. I'm on a bulk my self and my chest looks sh!t, its like a flab magnet lol.

O and your scary looking Cnut!! Haha


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Why so angry? You should be pleased with the results of your hard work :laugh:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Haha all taken in a very bad mood, short fuse me of late, very short!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Gaining size already mate!

The side shot i can really notice your arms/shoulders gaining nicely, keep it up fella.

I know it's hard getting those calories in but stick with it


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Bit late on the update but here goes:

Monday - Back

5x5 Dead Lifts

100kg 110kg 120kg 130kg 140kg (4 reps)

4 x 10 One arm DB rows

36kg x 2 40 x 20kg

3 x 8-12 Lat Pull Downs

50kg 60kg 70kg

Bottom of my back was killing me at this point - not sure if its down to the tbol but i manage 30 pull ups and left it at that...didnt want to risk it.

Feeling fine today just a lil pain in the lower half


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Bit late on the update but here goes:
> 
> Monday - Back
> 
> ...


Nice lifts on the deads mate, gaining quality size there, good work


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheers buddy, loosin definition a lot and feeling like a bloody slug when i am doing cardio but its for a good reason...more time spent bulkin will give a a shorter cut i hope and bigger gains....

Getting stronger each session im hitting pbs or getting an extra rep so thats good, ppl starting to say 'are you bulking haha'

Is that code for oh you fat [email protected]


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shoulders/Tri

2x12 (Warm Up) 10kg side raises

6x5 seated press Smitch Machine to nose

90kg 95kg 100kg 110kg 115kg (120kg 3 reps) 50kg (Full ROM) 12 reps

Upright Rows

4x12 -40kg x2 45kg 50kg

3x8-12 Seated behind the neck press

50kg - 12 reps 70kg - 10 reps 90kg - 6 reps

Shoulders were on fire at this point...

Cable Machine Side Raises

4x15 10kg (back to back)

4x12 Rear Delt Flys

16kg

Tri

4x12 Rope Pull Downs

35kg 45kg 55kg 65kg

Had some really big pumps tonight shoulders and tris were killing after this session tonight wanted to hit good form so went really slow and took my time


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Legs

6x5reps squats**

4x10reps leg press

3x10reps lunges dumbbells

Calves standing 5x12reps

On my way over to kill the legs off 30mins of pain


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yet again i gets the gym and its RAMMED 40mins is all i had and managed this

6x5reps squats**

90kg 100kg 110kg 120 125kg Just thought fck it and Ramped up 140kg (5reps) New PB in the Rep Range

4x10reps leg press

80kg 100kg 120kg 150kg

3x12 Leg Extensions

30kg 40kg 50kg

Thats it time was up for me.....i may change gyms its getting Jammed in my place

3

- - - Updated - - -

Yet again i gets the gym and its RAMMED 40mins is all i had and managed this

6x5reps squats**

90kg 100kg 110kg 120 125kg Just thought fck it and Ramped up 140kg (5reps) New PB in the Rep Range

4x10reps leg press

80kg 100kg 120kg 150kg

3x12 Leg Extensions

30kg 40kg 50kg

Thats it time was up for me.....i may change gyms its getting Jammed in my place

3


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back from an 8mile jog - fukin hard


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Had to take a good week or so off the gym lad.....done my back in doing deads and didnt want to risk it.

2 stone heavy now and some is blubber diet out the window and its just been full of DIRT!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

2 weeks of eating sh1t would destroy me! Get back on diet pal and keep cr4p to the weekend.

Hows the back now? Woman problems sorted?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

2 weeks of eating sh!t mate?!?!?!?

Get back to clean food asap fella, you probably feel like complete crap?

Wondered where you had got too, i did my back a month or so ago, fvcking painful and couldn't do fvck all for week, then i had to take it easy.

I had to keep my diet clean while sitting around otherwise it would've spiralled out of control.

You've had your "fun" now so it should be well out of your system. Clean food from now fella!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> 2 weeks of eating sh1t would destroy me! Get back on diet pal and keep cr4p to the weekend.
> 
> Hows the back now? Woman problems sorted?


2 weeks of crap had killed me off mate i wont be posting a pic put it that way lol..Pay day today so i will be going food shoppin tomoz and getting some supps,protien etc...get back in the wagon and SMASH it in.

Done my back in and felt like total sh!t over the ex so i lost all motivation, put me in a bad rut...not spoken to her in a week nor seen her in 3 weeks so just goin to but it to bed now....hit me in a bad way tbh!!

I need a 6 day routine to just totally smash my whole body....from TONIGHT!!!

just going to eat and train over xmas...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> 2 weeks of eating sh!t mate?!?!?!?
> 
> Get back to clean food asap fella, you probably feel like complete crap?
> 
> ...


Yeah i had a good few days of just no caring and eating crap and junk Sharp!

Start fresh now 1st time in about 3 years i have let my self slip like this so its a new one for me as well....glad i have this site and lads like u and liam to get me motivated because no1 else i bother with had the GYM BUG haha!!

you and liam knock ur heads togeather and sort me a 5 or 6 day weight sess routine ........HARD AND HEAVY I GO!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Back has been okish over the last few days but still sore...went back the docs and he had given me the all clear to resume gym...

So i started fresh again last night.....i have still been taking tbol and had everyone i know calling me juice head and its a horrible look, i look mean etc they have put SIZE on me....diets been ok....Carbs need to be upped as i have lost the odd few pound over the week or so...13.5 stone i am and i was coming in well over that when i last checked.

Jeans are a bitch to get past the calf's lol....did a few measurements and here is what i read atm

Bi - 15inch

calf - 17inch

Thigh - 25inch

Waist - 34inch

Anyway...

Monday i did a really really light back workout 4 sets of 10-12reps

Lat Pull Down

Close Grip Pull Downa

Pull ups

5x5 Deadlifts (back wasn't giving me any problems up until this point)

Nice easy one to worm my way back into it lads......

Hope all is well......GLAD TO BE BACK


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just added a new AVI of me as of - 08/10 - plenty of work to go......want to lean out a bit...less bloat and water....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keep at it mate and get back on track, no more 2 week binges on cr4p!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Standing talkin to ones of the lads lastnight by the smith machine and i had my hand leanin on the bar, he does on upright row and near chops my hand off

fookin killin me


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> View attachment 97044
> View attachment 97045


What you done pal?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> View attachment 97044
> View attachment 97045
> 
> 
> ...


That's what you get for talking to lads who use a smith machine  Let that be a lesson to you


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Quick chat before i was gettin underway, i near screamed the fukin place down!!

Was legs yest but i should imagine i wont be able to press today, swelled rite up!! no lucky lately just recovered from a back injury now this one!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Done legs lastnight...

5x5 squats / box squats

(15 Reps 55kg) Warm Up 100kg 110kg 120kg 140kg 150kg (3 Reps) PB 

4 x 15 leg press

100kg 120kg 140kg 150kg (8 Reps) PB 

3 x 15 leg extensions

40kg 50kg 60kg

3 x 15 lying leg curls

60kg x 2

Did want to smash the legs because i had football after practise after it.....Legs r not sore at all.....and i am gutted, the hurt like hell doing it though...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Heyyyyyy Guys i am finally back, been away for a while!

Time to SMASH it again!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome back. I've also had a break from this place and been bak the past few days. Made any progress while you've been off? I take it your still bulking mate?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Welcome back. I've also had a break from this place and been bak the past few days. Made any progress while you've been off? I take it your still bulking mate?


Hey mate, trying just to eat a lot cleaner, it just went off the rails in the end, Clean as i can now, started a brand new jurno i aim to update reg and just stick at it....nice to be back with u guys


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck mate: )


----------

